# American Hogger's on tv?



## centerc (Apr 24, 2013)

Anybody else watch this show? I cant believe people pay them to catch 4 or 5 hogs. It seems fake. I think traps would catch more pigs.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 24, 2013)

I think some of these south GA and North Ga boys could put a whole lot more hogs down


----------



## grouper throat (Apr 24, 2013)

It does seem fake but I watch it anyway. I don't get the fact they run some hounds but lose alot of hogs once they break bay. I'm no expert by far but the educated hogs here are runners and the hounds don't throw away many races that I've seen. I'm not knocking their dogs or anything but they might need to breed a little more nose in them.


----------



## Sargent (Apr 25, 2013)

centerc said:


> Anybody else watch this show? I cant believe people pay them to catch 4 or 5 hogs. *It seems fake*. I think traps would catch more pigs.



There is no such thing as reality TV.

Everything is scripted. 

Everything.


----------



## Inthegarge (Apr 25, 2013)

Kind of silly if you ask me.....It's a shame the girls out do the guys every time.........Now we get to see a pink rusty jeep... At least they look better than a couple of guys that look like they haven't bathed in years..........


----------



## englishmonster (Apr 25, 2013)

it looks like a big stupid dramma show with 2 hotties. perty much a soap opra


----------



## treeman101 (Apr 25, 2013)

If those were the only dogs I had I would quit hunting and start fishing.  I would not feed any of them for more than a day.


----------



## cj580guitar (Apr 25, 2013)

I watch it just for those 2 hot women!!!!


----------



## mschlapa (Apr 25, 2013)

Their dogs are a joke. Every time you see them they are walking next to the jeep or horses not hunting. I wouldnt feed them either.


----------



## ballgroundhound (May 1, 2013)

The girls get more hogs than the guys and pistol crystal needs to take me on a jeep ride lol


----------



## groundhawg (May 1, 2013)

Sargent said:


> There is no such thing as reality TV.
> 
> Everything is scripted.
> 
> Everything.



Not everything, there is always Wrestling!


----------



## j_seph (May 1, 2013)

Did y'all see when the hog jumped into the front seat of the jeep with the old man? Reckon that was a wild one or domestic


----------



## Jdg112 (May 6, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Did y'all see when the hog jumped into the front seat of the jeep with the old man? Reckon that was a wild one or domestic



It always appears to me the pigs thwy catch wete turned out of a pen just out of view of the camera. and the one that jumped in the jeep would have ate that old man up if it was a wild one. just my thoughts. Ill hunt with the 2 ladies any day though!!


----------



## kracker (May 6, 2013)

ballgroundhound said:


> The girls get more hogs than the guys and pistol crystal needs to take me on a jeep ride lol


You take Crystal, I've got Lea.


----------



## j_seph (May 7, 2013)

Jdg112 said:


> It always appears to me the pigs thwy catch wete turned out of a pen just out of view of the camera. and the one that jumped in the jeep would have ate that old man up if it was a wild one. just my thoughts. Ill hunt with the 2 ladies any day though!!


Don't know that you could handle that, you'd end up in hobbles


----------



## Jdg112 (May 8, 2013)

j_seph said:


> Don't know that you could handle that, you'd end up in hobbles



I can't say that would be a bad thing, sir.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 8, 2013)

I made the mistake of watching this program last night AND I think they should put hobbles on everyone involved with this show and then send them ALL to the packinghouse.  What a bunch of IDIOTS !!!

Sitting around and watching rust form on metal is more entertaining.  If you watch this program just to see HAWT women, just go to the frozen food section of your local grocery store instead.


----------



## j_seph (May 8, 2013)

Jdg112 said:


> I can't say that would be a bad thing, sir.


Yea but I bet that ride on the front of the jeep would


----------



## captainhook (May 9, 2013)

I have never had hog dogs but I used to guide bird hunts plus raise and train bird dogs. I would never hunt over dogs I was tripping over nor would I raise any of them. 
I think I could get bird dogs to hunt hogs better than the Campbell's. Why do they even use tracking collars, they can just look next to the jeep!  Their nemesis Creek Boys look like they have some better dogs. 
Some of y'all ought to have your own show. Just get some eye candy to ride on your tailgates!


----------



## sghoghunter (May 10, 2013)

I ain't taking up for them but when does tv show the good in anything?


----------



## englishmonster (Jun 2, 2013)

them texans would have no idea how to hunt any part of good ol GA!!! i would teach tha women  a GA peach. Tha men seem ta be pure idiots! tha whole show is fake. They just make anti hunters get there panties in a bunch.


----------



## zds12293 (Jun 18, 2013)

All of the hogs they catch are the same size. never any big boys. all the bays sound the exact same and there is always way to much drama. this show is 100 % scripted. but for some reason i keep watching it


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 18, 2013)

worst show on TV!!! they spend way too much time acting like hogs are vicious beast that will attack you at any moment!! could'nt stand to even watch 10 mins of it!


----------

